# Quartz Navigator



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Got this one recently. Can't afford a real Breitling so this will hold me until that day arrives







. Still its very nice and looks the business.







What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2005)

hakim said:


> Got this one recently. Can't afford a real Breitling so this will hold me until that day arrives
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks like a Breitling Navitimer.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Very nice, Ronda powered I believe, I've been eyeing one up as well.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Not Ronda powered, but Citizen Miyota modified movement. Also has a 24 hour scale at 3 o'clock.


----------

